
Penalizing the President (The difference between illegal and unacceptable) - cwperkins
https://technillogical.wordpress.com/2017/03/10/penalizing-the-president-the-difference-between-illegal-and-unacceptable/
======
elmerfud
Interesting read, and makes a good general point. I have trouble with the
aspect that it seems to insinuate that only one side is making, what appear to
be, claims sans-evidence which instigate investigations which may prove to be
wasteful and fruitless.

Unlike the example provided, the one sure casualty of all that's happening is
transparency. The political obfuscation cloud spins faster than a hurricane.
Thus each side will become more entrenched in their beliefs on the matter.

------
blackflame7000
How can you know an investigation will be fruitless until it is conducted? If
Alice trusts Bob, but Eve doesn't, what do we do? Would the investigation into
Bob be fruitless or not? Isn't that what the Federal Bureau of Investigation
is for? To investigate all claims of impropriety equally and fairly? We accept
the false negatives because the cost of giving the benefit of the doubt
blindly is a dangerous proposition.

